# WDA



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

I wish I would have gone
http://www.vomhausmiller.com/WDA/Results.htm


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link!

Yippeee - Aceof Nike won!!!! Super dog - Ufo son - has been on 4? 5 world teams now??? This is at least his second national win too....

Karla & Dean's protege Mark had High Female....Congratulations!


Lee


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> Karla & Dean's protege Mark had High Female....Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Lee


My guess is he will be getting on a plane very shortly heading for the Czech Republic
http://www.fmbb2009.com/en/?IPOList_of_competitors


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

http://kchbo.chov.net/genealogie.php?gPa...detail&ID=21117


Oh my gawd, that isn't a Malinois... I think its a Mal Mask on a great dane!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

maybe the guy is REALLLLLLLLLLY little!!

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Goodluck to Mark and Joker, they are a super team to watch.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mark do not go: Phil was his replacement and did very well,

Marina did awesome on the field 97/97 (highest for a USA competitor?), but issues on the track.79


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quotehighest for a USA competitor?


I think I took a stupid pill today, I'm not sure what you mean by a USA competitor? 

I'm just assuming that all entries have to have WDA membership, I know so many people have dual membership.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Competitor from the USA. This was the Mal championship - AWMA I think is the org's name.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Well, see there, I need to start taking notes, I was still on the WDA championship.


----------

